# Best Tires



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just picked up a new to me Ram 1500 and it a came with newer Michelin All Seson tires on it.
I had some pretty aggresive KUMHO's on the Mountaineer that worked great but am a bit concerned with the Michelins. 

I looked for a tire specific thread but no luck. 

Looking for what works and why, reviews from users, price, etc etc..

Thanks 

Gary


----------



## SD40T2 (Dec 13, 2007)

I put a set of General AT2's on my Dakota IMO there are the best tires I have used for plowing and cheap too. Now they have an all terrain tread but they pretty much suck in muddy conditions but really shine in snowy [email protected] through Walmart ship to store


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Ill second the vote for generals! I have put them on all of my trucks (94 f150, 2000 chevy 1500, and 04 1500) Sone of the best tires you can get for cheap. I got my last set for $600 installed


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yokohama Geolanders---on my second set,GREAT traction on dry,wet,and snow.Discount Tire is where to get them--free shipping--have your small mom and pop garage do the install.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Just keep in mind that different kinds of tires work in different kinds of conditions. What might be best for deeper snow and/or driving on hard packed snow (vs plowed) will be different from what works well on plowed surfaces.

In general, you're looking for something with decent siping, contact area, and decent lug spacing, without going crazy and ending up with mudders. Mudders work great on packed snow, but very poorly on plowed.

I went with Goodyear silent armor. They seem to be approximately at the "sweet spot", and meet the "severe snow" requirements (thus branded with the mountain/snowflake symbol).


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Michelins should do very well in the snow unless they are very worn. Generally speaking a milder tread is better for plowing than a real aggresive or knobby tread. 

If you want a dedicated snow - Hakks, Blizzaks, MasterCraft MSRs are fantastic.

I hated the General Grabber AT2s for plowing. And driving. And treadwear. But that's just me.


----------



## subydude (Dec 2, 2012)

i was in the same position as you. i asked the same question and was told the general grabber at2. last year i plowed on balding tires. cant wait to see the difference. imo i would find the cheapest place online that sells them and bring them to town fair tire to match the price.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have plowed with several different tires, mostly all terrains. All terrains can be very good in the snow, but no where near what a snow tire can do. That being said I have used BF goodrich all terrain K/Os and I did not like them at all. They lasted a while but did not get very good traction. Then I got some General grabber AT2s. I had them on a jeep wrangler and I LOVED them, awesome traction and they lasted a good amount of time. Then I had the Grabbers on an f350 7.3 diesel and they still had awesome traction and I loved them but the full sized heavy truck wore them out pretty quick. SO after that I went to Kumho road venture SAT 61s and those seem to be perfect for the bigger trucks. I have 20k on them and they have alittle more than half tread left and they get awesome traction on snow. Not as good in deep snow as the grabbers but better on ice and plowed snow conditions.


So long story shortI now run general grabber AT2s on anything smaller than a one ton diesel and I have the Kumho Road venture SATs on my 1 ton diesels.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like my Good Year Wrangler Dura Tracs, they are very aggressive. I'm also very impressed with Firestone Transforce tires.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

dose any one uses this Hankook DynaPro ATM


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Checked out the model of what I have and did some research... 
Michelin LTX A/T2 Mostly positive commentary in snow so that's good. 

I priced 4 rims from the local salvage yard and new snow specific tires but at $75 a rim and $150 a tire I think I will just run what I brung for now... They are new enough with rubber nubbies on them... 

Being an old jarhead I do have an aversion to anything Michelin so that plays into it. Similar to Jane the Traitor. US military was prohibited from taking out the Michelin rubber plantations in Vietnam and it cost a lot of good American boys their lives. The VC hid under them as a safe haven. 

Keep the input up because I know this has to be a common question and we can help somone else getting ready to spend big coin...

Thanks

Gary


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

mercer_me;1528076 said:


> I really like my Good Year Wrangler Dura Tracs, they are very aggressive. I'm also very impressed with Firestone Transforce tires.


I have the Firestone Transforce on my 2 trucks (2500HDs) year-round. They seem fine for plowing, and the tread wear has been excellent.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

ggb6259;1528636 said:


> Checked out the model of what I have and did some research...
> Michelin LTX A/T2 Mostly positive commentary in snow so that's good.


I LOVE my Michelin LTX A/T2s, I've had many different tires on many different trucks and the ones I always buy when time to replace the ones that came on the truck are those right there. Used to keep a set hidden away at work that I could throw on my truck in the fall just for plowing.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

I prefer mud tires. I've used Super Swampers, Buckshot Radial Mudders and currently run Goodyear MT/R, the old style.


----------



## BucklesIX (Sep 19, 2012)

Does anyone here know if they found it economical to buy a 2nd set of rims, and switch from traction tires to more all season tires in the warm season. That is my dilemma, I mean for 20 days I might plow a year, I pay all summer with a aggressive tire, and kill my millage, and wear out my rubber for next winter? Last year I bought a set of BFG TA traction, and I think they are OK for plow tire, and hauling light, but are not what I want for hauling heavy as I do most the year. What do you think.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

All my trucks have 2 sets of rims, and tires. Decent snow tires wear extra fast in summer, especially if loaded. I run BFG commercial traction studded for winter, and a bit of mix for summer. I still run the OEM bridgestones that came on my 08 truck for summer.
This way I get a couple seasons out of the "snow tires" and more out of the summers.
Just do the math, unless you have your changer & balancer, plus the additonal life of the tires, it makes sense to me.

Bill


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

Even with me owning a tire machine and a balancer I have winter and summer wheels. Much easier to have two complete ready to run sets of tires versus the constant mount/dismount scenario.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

anyone ever run hifly tires? my local ntb has a deal on them and i have 2 trucks to get tires on and im not buying top of the line. didn't know if they were complete junk or not.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Hiflys just came into the US recently. Not much info on them yet. Our rep said they would be a 30-35k mile tire. They are cheap China stuff IMO. I run Mastercraft Courser C/Ts. Just bought another set for one of my trucks. They last 50k or more miles. Generals are great in the snow as well. Hankook ATMs arent a bad choice either.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

nsmilligan;1530318 said:


> All my trucks have 2 sets of rims, and tires. Decent snow tires wear extra fast in summer, especially if loaded. I run BFG commercial traction studded for winter, and a bit of mix for summer. I still run the OEM bridgestones that came on my 08 truck for summer.
> This way I get a couple seasons out of the "snow tires" and more out of the summers.
> Just do the math, unless you have your changer & balancer, plus the additonal life of the tires, it makes sense to me.
> 
> Bill


This what I do My hankook tires have studs in them so cant run them in the summer
I get 6-7 years out snow tires 
My trucks only move when it snows


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

Best all around tires I have ran would be a good year duratrak. They are awesome in the snow and just grip and rip. I plowed 2 Michigan winters with them on my cummins pushing a 9.2 v plow. I had them on the truck for 3 winters before they started getting low on tread. About 25k on a heavy built cummins is pretty good of you ask me


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

09dieselguy;1530630 said:


> Best all around tires I have ran would be a good year duratrak. They are awesome in the snow and just grip and rip. I plowed 2 Michigan winters with them on my cummins pushing a 9.2 v plow. I had them on the truck for 3 winters before they started getting low on tread. About 25k on a heavy built cummins is pretty good of you ask me


I did not know there are different build weights on the cummins


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

jimv;1528525 said:


> dose any one uses this Hankook DynaPro ATM


I run the Hankooooooooks love them so far. I put them on in March. Haven't plowed on them yet. But they seem to be a harder compound than the typical all terrains. they're a little less AT and a little more road tire IMHO. but that's what I wanted, I was so sick of putting new BFG at's on every other month. Those things are junk for a heavy duty truck, just way too soft, sidewalls are too thin....they suck, good traction tho.

the Hankoooooooooks ride nice, handle weight real well and are quiet. little sidewall roll as well, truck handles better than it used to. I got 265's I think in load range E. just under 200 a piece mounted. I think the E range are like 10 or 12 ply


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

im just courious. do any of you ever get your tires siped?


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

i bought firestone destination a/t out the door fot 655.49 with alignment


----------



## the05goat (Sep 28, 2012)

Nitto terra grapplers best tires I have ever bought, far and away the best in snow I've ever had.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

2COR517;1530722 said:


> I did not know there are different build weights on the cummins


Silly you.

Cummings are the lighter build weights.

Cummins are the heavy ones.


----------



## emmert35 (Dec 5, 2011)

i run Dunlop Fierce Attitude. its a pretty aggressive tire and gets excellent traction. I like them a lot because when Im driving to town and around they arent loud and ride pretty well for as aggressive as they are. price wise they are really competitive and cheaper than the goodyear duratrac


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok, why dont we, as a group, decide what tires really are the best for certain conditions. Based on performance, wear, price and availability. As many members there are on here, and people always ask the question.... *what tires*?

If such a poll or thread exists, please let me know. It seems nobody really has a clue honestly. 
Most people, it seems, like a certain tire and then stick with that tire as if they are signed by the maker or something. Regardless of new technology or anything really. I used to be that guy, I ran BFG all terrains on my tacoma and absolutely loved them. I said to myself, "I will never buy another tire". However, if I was smart then, I would have noticed there are hundreds of options, at different price points and even better tires. Now that I am on a full size rig, I have no bloody idea.

I call it as I see it.

Personally I have an f350 and am in the market for tires. I have been looking at tires for over a year now, anticipation snow this winter. I like a tire that looks good, drives well, grabs in the mud and snow, and wears decent.

I consider myself very resourceful.

* I have no idea what to buy still. *

It seems plowsite needs to take the bull by the horns on this one. As a group of people who drive trucks in the snow and mud, and put a lot of miles on during a winter, this community should know tires. JMO

Please let me know if I am out of line on this. I can take it, and probably need it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

theIceNSnowman;1531583 said:


> Ok, why dont we, as a group, decide what tires really are the best for certain conditions. Based on performance, wear, price and availability. As many members there are on here, and people always ask the question.... *what tires*?
> 
> If such a poll or thread exists, please let me know. It seems nobody really has a clue honestly.
> Most people, it seems, like a certain tire and then stick with that tire as if they are signed by the maker or something. Regardless of new technology or anything really. I used to be that guy, I ran BFG all terrains on my tacoma and absolutely loved them. I said to myself, "I will never buy another tire". However, if I was smart then, I would have noticed there are hundreds of options, at different price points and even better tires. Now that I am on a full size rig, I have no bloody idea.
> ...


i use rubber tires


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Pneumatic tyres are even better.


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

I need new rubbers on my truck


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

MJ Services;1530849 said:


> I run the Hankooooooooks love them so far. I put them on in March. Haven't plowed on them yet. But they seem to be a harder compound than the typical all terrains. they're a little less AT and a little more road tire IMHO. but that's what I wanted, I was so sick of putting new BFG at's on every other month. Those things are junk for a heavy duty truck, just way too soft, sidewalls are too thin....they suck, good traction tho.
> 
> the Hankoooooooooks ride nice, handle weight real well and are quiet. little sidewall roll as well, truck handles better than it used to. I got 265's I think in load range E. just under 200 a piece mounted. *I think the E range are like 10 or 12 ply*


They're definitely not 10-12 ply. They may be rated as equivalent to 10 or 12 ply, but those old ply count ratings don't apply to radial tires.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

birddseedd;1530869 said:


> im just courious. do any of you ever get your tires siped?


Its best to avoid tires that need to have this done. Siping mostly applies to offroad/mud tires.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

theIceNSnowman;1531583 said:


> Ok, why dont we, as a group, decide what tires really are the best for certain conditions. Based on performance, wear, price and availability. As many members there are on here, and people always ask the question.... *what tires*?


Anything but Dunflop AT20's.



> If such a poll or thread exists, please let me know. It seems nobody really has a clue honestly.
> Most people, it seems, like a certain tire and then stick with that tire as if they are signed by the maker or something. Regardless of new technology or anything really. I used to be that guy, I ran BFG all terrains on my tacoma and absolutely loved them. I said to myself, "I will never buy another tire". However, if I was smart then, I would have noticed there are hundreds of options, at different price points and even better tires. Now that I am on a full size rig, I have no bloody idea.


I had BFG AT/KO's from factory on my S10, and even when brand new, could get it stuck on a dusty road. Replaced with some store brand DT's and completely changed that vehicle's driveability. Unfortunately, they did nothing to improve the rest of the vehicle.



> I call it as I see it.
> 
> Personally I have an f350 and am in the market for tires. I have been looking at tires for over a year now, anticipation snow this winter. I like a tire that looks good, drives well, grabs in the mud and snow, and wears decent.
> 
> ...


After all my research, I decided on Goodyear Silent Armor w/load range E. I don't need the load range directly, but the treads are deeper and the tire's body should be more resilient. They're rated for snow/ice, decently siped, and good lug spacing without going crazy.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

jasonv;1531747 said:


> They're definitely not 10-12 ply. They may be rated as equivalent to 10 or 12 ply, but those old ply count ratings don't apply to radial tires.


The actual plies are not there



jasonv;1531749 said:


> Its best to avoid tires that need to have this done. Siping mostly applies to offroad/mud tires.


Couldn't be more wrong.....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

2COR517;1531766 said:


> The actual plies are not there
> 
> Couldn't be more wrong.....


he could be more wrong, he could say siping has no benifit at all.

but i think it woudl be benificial at any point, i just dont have the cash to do it. so i was wondering if others around here do it and if they have noticed a difference


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone else wanna second the goodyear silent armors?
Looking at them, I think you may be on to something


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

I have come to the cooper discoverer at 3s after my research. Seems like a damn good tire for the money


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

2COR517;1531766 said:


> The actual plies are not there


Isn't that what I just said?



> Couldn't be more wrong.....


If you over-sip your tires, they'll disintegrate. All tires that are SUITABLE for this application are FACTORY SIPED. It is, in fact, one of the DEFINING CHARACTERISTICS of tires that are suitable for plowing.

If they need more siping, then they're unsuitable tires -- so why would you buy them to begin with???


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jasonv;1531851 said:


> Isn't that what I just said?
> 
> If you over-sip your tires, they'll disintegrate. All tires that are SUITABLE for this application are FACTORY SIPED. It is, in fact, one of the DEFINING CHARACTERISTICS of tires that are suitable for plowing.
> 
> If they need more siping, then they're unsuitable tires -- so why would you buy them to begin with???


iv never actualy seen a tire come from the factory sniped. can you show me a model so i can look into it


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jasonv;1531851 said:


> If you over-sip your tires, they'll disintegrate.


not saying its good to over sipe, but tire discrimination happens in the side wall, not the thread.
i have tires with weather cracking from one side of the tire to the other, but what little tread that is left has none.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

and i meant tire desinigratnion. or whatever.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Allow me to be a little more tactful......



jasonv;1531749 said:


> Its best to avoid tires that need to have this done*. Siping mostly applies to offroad/mud tires.*





jasonv;1531851 said:


> If you over-sip your tires, they'll disintegrate. *All tires that are SUITABLE for this application are FACTORY SIPED.* It is, in fact, one of the DEFINING CHARACTERISTICS of tires that are suitable for plowing.
> 
> If they need more siping, then they're unsuitable tires -- so why would you buy them to begin with???


So which is it? Is siping for mud or snow?


----------



## metro25 (Jan 22, 2011)

Tire sipes are specifically designed to increase the "gripping" edges biting the surface to aid in ice or wet conditions. As a side benefit, they can allow for increased tread movement to aid in voiding mud and/or snow. The detriment to this is that a heavily siped tire may wear more rapidly due to the increase in abrasion from the siping and an excess of tread movement on dry road conditions. Most modern radial tires have some siping engineered into the tread design to strike a balance and optimize these characteristics based on how a specific tire is to be utilized.


----------



## metro25 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sipes added to a tire after manufacture can be beneficial for traction, but in many cases cause further problems. These include increased chipping and chunking of the tread and excessive tread movement or "squirm," especially under heavy loads and high braking loads which may have an adverse effect on the vehicle's handling and ability to make emergency maneuvers. We've seen many tires with machine cut sipes skid excessively and rip chunks out of the tread during panic stops.


----------



## metro25 (Jan 22, 2011)

P.S. ....Machine siping also voids most manufacturer warranties for LT and passenger tires as it constitutes an alteration to the tire itself.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

metro25;1532359 said:


> Sipes added to a tire after manufacture can be beneficial for traction, but in many cases cause further problems. These include increased chipping and chunking of the tread and excessive tread movement or "squirm," especially under heavy loads and high braking loads which may have an adverse effect on the vehicle's handling and ability to make emergency maneuvers. We've seen many tires with machine cut sipes skid excessively and rip chunks out of the tread during panic stops.


so then your overall experience is there is more bad than good to extra siping?


----------



## metro25 (Jan 22, 2011)

More potential for ill effects for sure. There is a happy medium to machine cut siping and I have seen it on both sides of this many time. Too little (too shallow) and it's just a money grab, too much (too deep and too many) and the potential for catastrophe skyrockets. Even on a well done tire, the potential for tread excessive tread movement and potential chipping/chunking should be considered. Not to say these conditions don't exist on many tires with "factory" siping, but machine siping increases many of them considerably. Many swear by it, but I consider the downsides to outweigh the upsides on most newer generation radial light truck tires, especially those used for heavier applications where excessive tread movement can reduce the margin of safety to a great degree.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

metro25;1532515 said:


> More potential for ill effects for sure. There is a happy medium to machine cut siping and I have seen it on both sides of this many time. Too little (too shallow) and it's just a money grab, too much (too deep and too many) and the potential for catastrophe skyrockets. Even on a well done tire, the potential for tread excessive tread movement and potential chipping/chunking should be considered. Not to say these conditions don't exist on many tires with "factory" siping, but machine siping increases many of them considerably. Many swear by it, but I consider the downsides to outweigh the upsides on most newer generation radial light truck tires, especially those used for heavier applications where excessive tread movement can reduce the margin of safety to a great degree.


ill take your word for it and save my 40 bucks.


----------



## 1rubbertrack (Oct 30, 2012)

I have the michelins on my superduty and they suck, B.F.G A/T best all around tire imo.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

birddseedd;1531928 said:


> iv never actualy seen a tire come from the factory sniped. can you show me a model so i can look into it


When you look at tires in the store (or on your vehicles), you see the tire's lugs, those are the large-ish blocks of rubber with air space in between them. Now look at the lugs themselves, you see the little lines in them running mostly ACROSS the tread? Those little lines are what we are talking about. They are basically cuts into the lugs withOUT air space. You can, in some cases, ADD EXTRAS of these. You do this for tires that come from factory without any or with far two few of these cuts.

Ever wonder why racing slicks dont work good in the winter?


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

mud tires are good in deep snow not for plowing read the side wall they say m&s


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jimv;1534420 said:


> mud tires are good in deep snow not for plowing read the side wall they say m&s


if they are good for deep snow, why arnt they good for plowing?


----------



## the05goat (Sep 28, 2012)

Usually there's a plow on the front of your truck so your pushing the deep snow not driving on it


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

the05goat;1534431 said:


> Usually there's a plow on the front of your truck so your pushing the deep snow not driving on it


well. mine came off once, but that might be beside the point. wouldnt the snow tires also give more contact, and being softer be able to grip ice and left over bits of icy material better?


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

birddseedd;1534433 said:


> well. mine came off once, but that might be beside the point. wouldnt the snow tires also give more contact, and being softer be able to grip ice and left over bits of icy material better?


Go to a tire store and look at the tires. Seriously.

Big lugs are only good when there is something to SINK INTO. You can't sink into pavement.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Check here for tires. www.tirebuyer.com

They have some great prices and even free shipping. I haven't bought any there yet, but prices look good.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Just christened a set of Firestone WinterForce LT's in 285/75/16E. I say two thumbs up. Most of the plowing I did yesterday in a snow storm from hell was in two wheel drive.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i feel like learning more. i figured snow tires woudl be great to plow with, but they saying its bad.... why is it bad?


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

snow tires are good for plowing mud tires are bad for plowing


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

jimv;1534863 said:


> snow tires are good for plowing mud tires are bad for plowing


Snow tires are good for plowing snow, mud tires are good for plowing mud.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

... snow tires are mud tires.... so is stated above.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

birddseedd;1534857 said:


> i feel like learning more. i figured snow tires woudl be great to plow with, but they saying its bad.... why is it bad?


Who said that winter tires are bad for plowing?
MUD tires are bad for plowing. MUD tires are NOT winter tires. Mud tires have no siping. Winter tires are nothing BUT siping.

Winter tire... notice all the little squiggly lines across all the lugs:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/BigPi...R6BZW965&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes

Mud tire... notice the complete absence of the squiggly lines:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...R6DESTMT&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes
-- these would SUCK for plowing.

If you can't reliably pick a tire based on its tread pattern, then one of the things you are looking for MOULDED into the tire's sidewall, is a special symbol. Its a picture of a MOUNTAIN with a SNOWFLAKE inside it. This mountain/snowflake symbol identifies that the tire meets a certain qualification for SEVERE SNOW traction, aka "winter tire", and qualifies you to operate in areas where winter tires are mandated.

http://www.tirerack.com/winter/tech/techpage.jsp?techid=125

The good thing about this symbol is that it can be found on some tires that are NOT DEDICATED to winter use only. For example, Hankook Optima 4S is an "all season" (hence 4S = four seasons) passenger car tire that qualifies for severe snow winter use. These are the tires that I put on my wife's car. Goodyear Silentarmor are an all season + severe snow LIGHT TRUCK tire. It is advancements in rubber formulation that make these tires possible when in the past, you needed to get winter tires made with a special softer rubber to work properly in the cold. Much like synthetic oil flows better in the cold than conventional oil, new modern rubber maintains a much more optimal balance between flexibility and firmness across a much wider range of temperatures.


----------



## Second Nature (Nov 23, 2011)

Snow tires...hmmm.....

For plowing, what matters is straight-ahead grip on snow and ice. If your tires can't efficiently move truck, snowplow, and full load of snow on slippery surfaces, you're into the wrong tires and losing productivity. Forget about tires which supposedly cut down through the snow to hard blacktop...that's mostly a myth. Look for tires which bite hard "on" snow, because...even behind a plow...your tires are still gripping against a certain amount of ice and snow. Taller, spaced-out, chunkier lugs (as in mud tire) are of little value behind a plow. The best tires will typically have stout lugs, moderate spacing and many forward-biting edges. It usually comes down to a tire being able to grab and stick. True mud tires are designed to cut through slop and throw loose mud out of the lugs. Behind a plow they have very little advantage over a set of new all-weather radials. In fact, give me the radial all-weathers for 90% of pickup plowing in moderate terrain. 

Finally...Driving in snow isn't plowing snow. Larger and deeper lugged tires may have an advantage in unpacked heavy snow. Wet slop is another animal altogether...and usually a narrow-profile tread works the best here. For all-around performance and compromise, it's very hard to improve on a good, aggressive on/off-road radial. My personal truck runs Goodyear Wranger Silent Armor tires, and I've used them enough to appreciate their bite in snow, as well as their wear characteristics. My other trucks are running Goodyear Wrangler Dura-Tracs, which are more aggressive than my Silent Armors...but still not classed as a mud tire.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I use ITP Mudlites on my truck. They cause a lot of vibration when I get up to 20-30mph but they work. :laughing:


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

ALC-GregH;1535166 said:


> I use ITP Mudlites on my truck. They cause a lot of vibration when I get up to 20-30mph but they work. :laughing:


Aren't those 4-wheeler tires? I think they might just POP under the weight of a truck.


----------



## 1rubbertrack (Oct 30, 2012)

just buy a set of B.F.G. A/T u never buy anything else, load range E superior mileage


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

1rubbertrack;1535294 said:


> just buy a set of B.F.G. A/T u never buy anything else, load range E superior mileage


my last pair of tires was whatever i could find on craigs list....


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been running Studded Cooper M&S tires for about 12 years . They are a great traction tire , but you don't want to run them in the summer , studded or not . They are a true winter tire and the compound is too soft for summer use . By changing I get three seasons out of a set . Have another set of wheels for summer tires .


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

studded make a big difference? are they legal in michigan. chains are not


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

These are the best mud/snow tire on the market









Just my humble opinion, and the only tire I run.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

jasonv;1531749 said:


> Siping mostly applies to offroad/mud tires.





jasonv;1535128 said:


> Mud tires have no siping.


..............


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

jasonv;1527927 said:


> Just keep in mind that different kinds of tires work in different kinds of conditions. What might be best for deeper snow and/or driving on hard packed snow (vs plowed) will be different from what works well on plowed surfaces.
> 
> In general, you're looking for something with decent siping, contact area, and decent lug spacing, without going crazy and ending up with mudders. Mudders work great on packed snow, but very poorly on plowed.
> 
> I went with Goodyear silent armor. They seem to be approximately at the "sweet spot", and meet the "severe snow" requirements (thus branded with the mountain/snowflake symbol).











These tire don't even mention snow in their info page. They talk about mud!!!!!!!!!! These are the tire your talking about right?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

birddseedd;1535517 said:


> studded make a big difference? are they legal in michigan. chains are not


Wrong!
Chains are legal in Michigan


----------



## Second Nature (Nov 23, 2011)

The tire pictured above is a Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor, and (in my experience) is one of the finest light truck tires available for plowing and on/off road use. I run these on my personal truck. If you can afford them, they are a great performer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Second Nature;1535545 said:


> The tire pictured above is a Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor, and (in my experience) is one of the finest light truck tires available for plowing and on/off road use. I run these on my personal truck. If you can afford them, they are a great performer.


I agreed, we have two trucks at work with them. I prefer the AT/S tire. I've been running these tires are 6 years, third set. The silent armor caught my eye, I may try them next trip.


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

oneoldsap;1535510 said:


> I've been running Studded Cooper M&S tires for about 12 years . They are a great traction tire , but you don't want to run them in the summer , studded or not . They are a true winter tire and the compound is too soft for summer use . By changing I get three seasons out of a set . Have another set of wheels for summer tires .


I also run studded Cooper M&S in the winter months. They are very capable on snow and ice. I have never tried using them in mud, why would I? They are marketed as winter tire with superior grip on snow and ice. Nowhere on the Cooper M&S web page will you find the word "mud". There is also no mention of the meaning of "M&S", so why would someone assume it stands for "mud and snow"? For all I know it could stand for "Mountain & Snow",or Mike & Steve, or Moe & Shemp. 
Common sense dictates that the best use for any tire is what the manufacturer designed it for. That is why they make winter/snow, highway, all season, off road, mud, all terrain etc.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BossPlow2010;1535540 said:


> Wrong!
> Chains are legal in Michigan


MCL 257.710 of the Michigan Vehicle Code covers the use of tire chains, and states that a person may "use a tire chain of reasonable proportion upon a vehicle when required for safety because of snow, ice, or other condition tending to cause a vehicle to skid." If used, the chain must not come in contact with the surface of the roadway.

only the descripton, not the law itself. seems seems like a grey law to me. if the ice is not quite thick i could see a judge saying they were not used in a legal time. if its not icy there is no question they would not be used according to the law.

i have seen some pretty need lookin ones that snap on and off that look like they could be used on light ice without cutting so hard as to hit the pavement.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

winged1dur;1535654 said:


> I also run studded Cooper M&S in the winter months. They are very capable on snow and ice. I have never tried using them in mud, why would I? They are marketed as winter tire with superior grip on snow and ice. Nowhere on the Cooper M&S web page will you find the word "mud". There is also no mention of the meaning of "M&S", so why would someone assume it stands for "mud and snow"? For all I know it could stand for "Mountain & Snow",or Mike & Steve, or Moe & Shemp.
> Common sense dictates that the best use for any tire is what the manufacturer designed it for. That is why they make winter/snow, highway, all season, off road, mud, all terrain etc.


why woudl m&s on a tire mean mike and steve... who the heck are mike and steve?


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

X2 on the Yokohama Geolander. Good tire for year round use. They are aggresive, but not noisy on dry pavement. Good grip while plowing, minimal wear during the summer. They are economical as well. :salute:


----------



## tebletlawns (Oct 26, 2010)

I bought a set of blizzak snow tires. This will be my first year running snow tires but I hope they are worth it. I will be pulling a trailer with equipment during storms no plowing.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1535520 said:


> These are the best mud/snow tire on the market
> 
> View attachment 118930
> 
> ...


 I can buy two sets of Coopers for the price of one set of these , and I'm sure they're not any better in snow !


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I run with what I know, I ask for a lot of my truck. My everyday weight is around 10,000. I do a fair bit of towing, hauling. I get around 40,000 miles out of a set. Expensive yes, if I ever had a problem,no. The set on my 2012 have been thru two hurricanes ,three tornados,this year alone, ( I do disaster work) u can't help rolling over trash. I'm laying out 1100+ in torque on top everything else. If u ever see my other posting on what I put brand new trucks and plows thru, you'll know why I by the best I can.


----------



## Second Nature (Nov 23, 2011)

Having run heavy pickups for many years...including a number of HD diesel units...I can conclusively say that "better" is a subjective experience. Having run the Silent Armor and a variety of Cooper tires on my latest Duramax units, I can also conclusively say that it took 2 sets of Coopers to equal the Silent Armors that I ran...and run. They're not inexpensive, but they're not even close to double the price of the equivalent Cooper tire. I personally found the dry-pavement (off-season in other words) wear of the Goodyear SA surpassed the lesser-priced tires I had experience with. The premium quality (and priced) tires tend to show their advantages when asked to perform under severe conditions, constant heavy service, and many, many miles. 

I spent years buying 'intermediate' brand tires which cost me a couple hundred bucks less per set vs BFG, GY and others. They worked well for the most part when new, but they wore more rapidly and I was lucky if we saw 2 seasons of plowing from one set. I now routinely get 2 years, and often more out of my GYs...all on diesel and HD trucks. They are definitely "better" for me...but I don't expect anyone to take my word for it. Choose wisely.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Having worked in a tire shop when I was a kid, I wouldn't run GY on my trailer. They're not round. Road force from hell. 

On a truck I'll take Firestones, Coops, Mitchies or Dunlops. 

I've heard good on the hankooks, but I have yet to run them or mount/balance a set to see for myself.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=relmfu&v=ZhUMjhnkS4U#/watch?feature=relmfu&v=ZhUMjhnkS4U

These wore my factory tires after 24000 miles on my 2011


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

ALC-GregH;1535166 said:


> I use ITP Mudlites on my truck. They cause a lot of vibration when I get up to 20-30mph but they work. :laughing:


I was going to do the same thing just cant get them to go over a 16" truck wheel guess I need to try harder


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the cooper discoverer st's they seem to do everything that was expected of them and are wearing very well I probably will get another set. We use to run goodyear tires on everything right up until I got a set for the travel trailer, I mounted them myself and one of them had a goose egg on the sidewall even before the bead seated the shop tried to blame me for damaging it with a tire spoon I took the tire/wheel as it was they looked at it wasnt my fault but it soured me on QUALITY tires 500$ worth you would expect good products sorry for the rant.


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

just put Goodyear duratract on my F350. Absolutely awesome!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

these were the factory Michelin tire on my last truck (2011) after 24000 miles. i was leaving New York after being there for 6 weeks. Ford and Michelin blamed each other for the tire problems 2 different Ford dealers rotated and balanced them. Ford replaced my steering damper, two alignments.

I got tire of the BS, I needed my truck and just put up with it until I got home. The My dealer and I split the cost and the trie issue was done. Michelin's rep wanted the old tire back for free and I told him to cover my cost and you can have them.....they never did pay.

When I trade the truck in last March, I kept my rims and tires to say the least.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1535520 said:


> These are the best mud/snow tire on the market
> 
> View attachment 118930
> 
> ...


Weird, I had a set of those on my 350 and while I don't remember exactly, I think I only got about 25K out of them, if that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Like I said, my humble opinion


----------



## BucklesIX (Sep 19, 2012)

oneoldsap;1535510 said:


> I've been running Studded Cooper M&S tires for about 12 years . They are a great traction tire , but you don't want to run them in the summer , studded or not . They are a true winter tire and the compound is too soft for summer use . By changing I get three seasons out of a set . Have another set of wheels for summer tires .


How are they in wet clay. My issue with Snow Tires is how are they when you have to put your tires off on the grass when pushing banks back. You only to spin a little on clay to get in big trouble.


----------



## BucklesIX (Sep 19, 2012)

Also has anyone ever settled the debate about wide tires or narrow tires. I have always been told tall and skinny. But then with the warmer winters, and less frost, combined with 900lbd plow it is pretty easy to sink like the Titanic if you ever have to put your tires off stone! 


Does anyone prefer a wider than 235 tire?


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1537000 said:


> these were the factory Michelin tire on my last truck (2011) after 24000 miles. i was leaving New York after being there for 6 weeks. Ford and Michelin blamed each other for the tire problems 2 different Ford dealers rotated and balanced them. Ford replaced my steering damper, two alignments.
> 
> I got tire of the BS, I needed my truck and just put up with it until I got home. The My dealer and I split the cost and the trie issue was done. Michelin's rep wanted the old tire back for free and I told him to cover my cost and you can have them.....they never did pay.
> 
> When I trade the truck in last March, I kept my rims and tires to say the least.


olddog, WTF was goin on in those vids with the truck shaking like that!!?? It looked jus like mine was when I blew the EGR cooler and my intake elbow and had intake and exhaust gaps in both spots!! (apparently 36lbs of boost doesn't sit well with the 6.0 on OE studs) LOL


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

I jus got my Goodyear Duratracs.... I really cant wait to see how they handle in the snow!
I demand a lot from tires in the winter, I drive hard weather its dry pavement or 3 inches in the ground and I need a tire that can take wat I put it thru and not give in when times get tough!


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

I got these.. Great tire for an A/T. They have a lot of great reviews

http://www.kumhotireusa.com/tire/category/truck-suv/8CE40218-BC5C-47D0-AC9C-3207A8C1C3A3


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Those are the Kumho's I had on my Mountaineer and they were great in the snow....
They were on my short list before I asked "the question"......

gb


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

I've owned different A/T and snow tires and these are by far the best I've ever had. If you don't mind spending some cash, Mickey Thompson Baja Claw Radials are where it's at.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Nov 11, 2012)

f250harvest;1537696 said:


> I got these.. Great tire for an A/T. They have a lot of great reviews
> 
> http://www.kumhotireusa.com/tire/category/truck-suv/8CE40218-BC5C-47D0-AC9C-3207A8C1C3A3


I can vouch for these. Great in the snow, reasonably quiet on the highway, and helluva lot cheaper than the competition. I'm running the LT235/85R-16's on my '04 Silverado 2500HD.


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

Dodge DeBoulet;1543799 said:


> I can vouch for these. Great in the snow, reasonably quiet on the highway, and helluva lot cheaper than the competition. I'm running the LT235/85R-16's on my '04 Silverado 2500HD.


These tires are in a close competition with all the a/t tires on the market. paid $155 a piece from tire rack for 265/65/16E on my 01 F250. Kumho has come out with a great line up of tires for a while now. Probably one of the best.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Nov 11, 2012)

f250harvest;1543810 said:


> These tires are in a close competition with all the a/t tires on the market. paid $155 a piece from tire rack for 265/65/16E on my 01 F250. Kumho has come out with a great line up of tires for a while now. Probably one of the best.


Tire Rack is where I got mine . . . $127 ea. plus shipping. Gotta say that I'm very pleased with Tire Rack as well; easy to find what you want, good review system, fast shipping straight to your installer, no surprises.


----------



## mbaldasaro03 (Jan 19, 2011)

i have the toyo open country at2's on 2 of my 350s they seem to do pretty good


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

Dodge DeBoulet;1543965 said:


> Tire Rack is where I got mine . . . $127 ea. plus shipping. Gotta say that I'm very pleased with Tire Rack as well; easy to find what you want, good review system, fast shipping straight to your installer, no surprises.


I love the fact there's a warehouse in CT so I dont have to spend 150-200 on shipping. Just gotta call them, see if its in stock, pick it up and get them mounted the same day.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Nov 11, 2012)

f250harvest;1544376 said:


> I love the fact there's a warehouse in CT so I dont have to spend 150-200 on shipping. Just gotta call them, see if its in stock, pick it up and get them mounted the same day.


From Maine it's at least a 3 hour drive, and I'd lose money over the shipping cost at 13mpg. Tires are usually at my installer within a day or two though, and it's still way cheaper than buying locally.


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

No siping on the mickey's tho...


----------



## 2stroked (Dec 20, 2011)

Studded Goodyear Wrangler duratracs. Into the 3rd year of plowing with them and good on ice & snow.


----------



## tebletlawns (Oct 26, 2010)

Should I switch out my snow tires for every storm or should I leave them on for the winter?


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

First year for us running snow tires on the trucks. Had them on the cars for a couple years though. Brigestone Blizzak W965s on one truck and Firestone Winterforce on the other truck. Both load range E. Both are performning very well in snow and ice. just had a 20"+ Blizzard and they were lifesavers then.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tebletlawns;1545413 said:


> Should I switch out my snow tires for every storm or should I leave them on for the winter?


Definitely, maybe


----------



## tebletlawns (Oct 26, 2010)

You don't know, definitely, maybe, probably. Thanks for the input.


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

i wouldnt bother with the effort unless you live in a low snow area or somewhere where the weather is predictable. our storms are never predicted well it seems. 

if ypu have true truck snow tires they will wear decent enough and should get you a few seasons. then just burn them off in the summer and get a new set.


----------

